# Milking after birth of stillborn kids :(



## andress22 (Apr 18, 2010)

I have two wonderful goats- one that I received a little over 5 months ago. She was pregnant when I purchased her and, very sadly, delivered 2 stillborn kids. It was very difficult... But, I am wondering if anyone can help me regarding milking her now. SHe delivered 3 days ago and we have been milking her at least twice a day, on the advice of a fellow goat owner, but it doesn't appear her milk has really come in, as it is only a few tablespoons of milk at each milking and her udder feels quite empty. My family is very new to the caring of goats and was hoping to still be able to milk our goat, Daisy, even after her loss. Does anyone have any advice in this situation? Thank you so much in advance- I have been reading your posts today and have found them very interesting 

Sherry


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

breed? age?


----------



## andress22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Daisy is a British Alpine around 4-5 years old. I was told by the previous owner that she had a single healthy kid a few years back and that she was a good milker.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Can you milk her more than twice a day?

So sorry about your loss of the kids.  

If they had been live births they would be sucking on her frequently. The stimulation will increase milk production. I'd try to milk her maybe as many as five times a day if possible. 

Make sure she is well hydrated, and that she is getting some minerals.

In terms of the lactation curve, the first few days will be just colostrum, and not much of it at that. Colostrum won't foam when it's being milked out. Once her actual milk comes in her supply may increase a bit. 

I've only had goats for about a year and am learning a lot as well, so hopefully this will be helpful!

Again, sorry about the loss of the kids. :hug:


----------

